# How to look younger?



## Boasorte (May 19, 2009)

Does diet affect skin? Bc I know I don't have the best diet, but I don't munch on fast food and soda everyday, but I look older than I am (I'm 19)
My doctor told me it's bcuz of my eating habits, but I'm not to sure

Me ajude por favor (That's help me please em Portuguese )


----------



## TISH1124 (May 19, 2009)

YES!!!! what you put in the inside shows on the outside....the texture of your skin has a lot to do with how you nourish it inside.......I do not drink soda...lots of water and I try to rarely eat fried foods or refined sugars....I do cheat yes...But rarely....I am so obsessed with my diet and working out I scare me at times....When I eat bad it shows on my skin, my hair, my nails etc....

It's like if you put bad gas in your car it will run horrid...same with your body


----------



## nichollecaren (May 19, 2009)

the biggest culprit is not drinking enough water


----------



## gildedangel (May 19, 2009)

Tish is absolutely right! Cutting out sugar keeps me from getting breakouts! Of course I cheat. A lot. The better you eat the better you will look. Drinking tons of water helps a lot, you need a lot more than you would think. It's about 1 ounce of water for every 2 pounds you weigh. Some of what makes you look older may also be genetic and how you take care of your skin as well.


----------



## frocher (May 20, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## frocher (May 20, 2009)

,,,,,,,


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 20, 2009)

I try not to eat too much of one thing. Yes I do cheat sometimes but I try n to let myself go overboard. One time I did and I was eating chips like everyday cuz I was so addicted to flamin' hot cheetos. So ridiculous. Good luck!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 20, 2009)

Another 3 things that are bad for the skin and premature aging are smoking, drinking and tanning!  These can be just as important as the foods that you are eating for maintaining healthy & younger looking skin.  

Water is great to help flush out the toxins for when we cheat on our healthy diets...like we all do sometimes!


----------



## Boasorte (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for the postive feedback, I have to write down that smoothie recipe, OMG I never smoke or tan! I stay out the sun as much as possible lol, I do drink a lot of water, but not enough, but white foods are NO NO for me, I only eat brown rice.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's YUMMY

I must admit, I can never resist Chinese food or a slice with extra cheese I NEED WILLPOWER


----------



## hhunt2 (May 27, 2009)

Not only is good food vital for good skin, but also supplements/vitamins.

Taking a good quality supplement brand will totally give your skin new life.  Also adding fish oil (omega 3) will fight off acne.  But make sure the fish oil is well filtered.


----------



## anne123 (Jun 12, 2009)

The Main Cause Of Looking aged is the Presence Of Wrinkels on The Face in Early age So Try to Include Proper Green Leafy Vegetabels and Fruits in Your Diet Here I'm Mentioning You Some Of The Wrinkels Fightening Food:

Wrinkle-Fighting Foods
=======================
Foods that are high in antioxidants help counteract a decrease in collagen, elasticity and firmness in aging skin.

Tomatoes are an excellent wrinkle prevention food because they contain lycopene, a substance that also decreases the risk of developing cancer. Red peppers have loads of Vitamin A and Vitamin E, as well as bioflavonoids, which moisturize and heal the skin. Beets and carrots (and other red and dark orange vegetables) are also great foods to consume if you want to prevent wrinkles.

Also rich in antioxidants, kale also contains iron that helps bring oxygen to the skin and vitamin A that wards off premature aging. Blueberries are another excellent source of antioxidants.

Salmon contains a high amount of omega-3 fatty acids that reduces inflammation and lubricates the skin.

It's also important not to smoke and to drink four to six glasses of water a day in order to keep your skin looking young and wrinkle free.

Sunscreen
=========
Proper skin care is central to in the prevention of lines and wrinkles.

UVA and UVB exposure causes 90% of all symptoms of premature skin aging, including wrinkles.

While sunscreen is a woman's best weapon against developing wrinkles, most women don't apply enough, apply it frequently enough or use a high enough level of UV protection.

Most people apply only 25 to 30% of the recommended amount of sunscreen. Sunscreen should be applied liberally, and should cover all parts of the body, including ears, hands and feet.

Sunscreen should be applied every two to four hours. Experts recommend using sunscreen with protection against UVA and UVB exposure and with a minimum SPF of 15. Look for a sunscreen that also contains zinc oxide, avobenzone or titanium dioxide to help keep your skin wrinkle free.
Anti-Wrinkle Treatment


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, I love salmon, I try to eat foods with antioxidents, all of this is a great help!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 3, 2009)

Something that wasn't mentioned yet is being overweight or underweight can make you look older too. Stay in a good range and your skin will look its best.


----------



## outinapout (Jul 3, 2009)

I know a lot of ppl think drinking tons of water is necessary, but there have been a lot of studies recently that are proving that we really all get enough water from our daily food intake. Not to mention the fact that if you're dehydrated enough for it to show in your skin then you'd be pretty ill. Dry skin is caused by a lack of natural oils, not a lack of water. I drink several liters of water a day (to offset the ammt of salt I eat and to help make me feel full) and I still have dry skin.

Here are a few sources on this issue, I know it's hard to believe because we've all been told to drink tons of water our whole lives!

*Five Myths About Drinking Water : NPR 
**Can Drinking Water Improve My Skin?*
*The water myth

*


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Something that wasn't mentioned yet is being overweight or underweight can make you look older too. Stay in a good range and your skin will look its best._

 
That might be a factor, as I am overweight, but I'm not too sure


----------



## MissResha (Jul 11, 2009)

have lots of sex

and try to be as happy as you can. and SMILE!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *outinapout* 

 
_I know a lot of ppl think drinking tons of water is necessary, but there have been a lot of studies recently that are proving that we really all get enough water from our daily food intake. Not to mention the fact that if you're dehydrated enough for it to show in your skin then you'd be pretty ill. Dry skin is caused by a lack of natural oils, not a lack of water. I drink several liters of water a day (to offset the ammt of salt I eat and to help make me feel full) and I still have dry skin.

Here are a few sources on this issue, I know it's hard to believe because we've all been told to drink tons of water our whole lives!

*Five Myths About Drinking Water : NPR *
*Can Drinking Water Improve My Skin?*
*The water myth*
_

 

I've never had dry skin, I'm super duper oily and de to that I have big pores that weren't there a few years ago, and from the other post about me being overweight, I think all this combined is maing me look older.

Although a few people have told me, I look like someone young who looks older for their age, if u guys understand what it means....


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_have lots of sex

and try to be as happy as you can. and SMILE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm going to have sex 2moro!!! lmao wooo hoooo maybe that will knock off a year and some calories


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jul 11, 2009)

A well-balanced diet and frequent exercise is key.  Try to eat clean 90% of the time.  Eat antioxidant-rich foods.  8 glasses of water a day is not essential as we do get most of our water from the food we eat.  However, make sure you are not dehydrated.

To keep your skin looking its best, put together a simple skincare routine for yourself.  Limit your time in the sun.  ALWAYS wear sunscreen.  Use the best sunscreen that you can tolerate and start using a retinoid.  Look for an antioxidant that you can apply topically (like a Vit. C serum).


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_have lots of sex

and try to be as happy as you can. and SMILE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And this, too.


----------



## robertstehle (Apr 13, 2016)

YEs, i understand the problem that your facing. But here are few foods which may helps to keep you look younger:



 Wild     salmon 
 Kiwis 
 Low     fat yogurt 
 Sweet     potatoes 
 Spinach 
 Tomatoes 
 Walnuts 
 Dark     chocloates 
 Try these and get good results


----------



## Beatricee (Mar 1, 2017)

I highly suggest a healthy lifestyle. Eat healthy and workout. Don't eat any processed foods eat clean. Be happy smile do things you enjoy and use your mind alot and when you are older if you keep those things up you will look and sound younger and not be a grumpy old person.


----------



## merlen (May 2, 2017)

I think yoga and meditation are the best.


----------



## Allycat0303 (Jun 20, 2017)

I think this is a really important question, because prevention is key. I'm 37 years old, and people always think I'm in my mid twenties or younger. I've been carded for alcohol in the past year. 

Im Asian, so I might also be lucky genetics. 

BUT, some tips:

Stay out of the sun! It's the enemy. I don't even go out for extended periods of time during the mid summer on sunny days. 

If you do go out, you must have sunscreen! I wear the strongest SPF I can find. And it has to have zinc oxide in th ingredients.

dont smoke! And stay away from second hand smoke (I don't even stand near people that smoke) it's the biggest cause of lines around the mouth!


----------



## Mariel (Mar 28, 2018)

I highly suggest a healthy lifestyle. Eat healthy and workout.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 18, 2018)

EAt more healthy food and sleep on the right time  and do some exercise hehe


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 20, 2019)

the 1 reason why we don't look younger is because of.... STRESS
seriously. the worst is work.. we work we get stressed, and we get our paychecks for skin care, anti ageing and we don't get enough money and we get more stress.....


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 20, 2019)

Boasorte said:


> Does diet affect skin? Bc I know I don't have the best diet, but I don't munch on fast food and soda everyday, but I look older than I am (I'm 19)
> My doctor told me it's bcuz of my eating habits, but I'm not to sure
> 
> Me ajude por favor (That's help me please em Portuguese )



You can try a plant-based or a vegan diet. You will surely have glowing skin and you also tend to lose weight if you also have weight issues.


----------



## gracehill27 (Nov 7, 2019)

Drink water!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 8, 2019)

You can drink water and still look older than you are.

You can go veg(etari)an or plant-based and still look older than you are.

Stress can show itself in the skin, but even if you're not super stressed all the time, you can still look older than you are.

Put a good skincare routine together and be consistent with it. Don't "worship" the sun (if you are going to be outside for a prolonged length of time, wear sunscreen). Don't smoke. Don't drink to excess. Get enough rest as well as sleep. (Yes, they're two different things.)


----------



## Mellowlight (Jan 20, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> You can drink water and still look older than you are.
> 
> You can go veg(etari)an or plant-based and still look older than you are.
> 
> ...


Would any medicine help? A son of my friend had a course of Roaccutane (he had acne). It worked. Probably there are some pills (vitamins) which would help, too. Actually, not smoking, not drinking alcohol and coffee are pretty obvious things


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 20, 2020)

Medicine will not help you look younger. Vitamins will not help you look younger.


----------



## BeautyMood (Mar 11, 2020)

Top 2 things to look young are proper diet and strict exercise plan. You have to eat less but eat well when you do, sleep a minimum of 6 hours, make new hobbies (i.e. read, swim), do some yoga, go to the sauna, take cold showers, try to live to love!!!


----------



## Wiey (Aug 2, 2020)

Maintaining a healthy lifestyle is the best option, in my view. Also, it's important to take care of the skin - nourish and moisturize. What skincare products are the best? Who can recommend a good health store?


----------



## AleesLLD (Sep 3, 2020)

I've been taking these Immunity Support Supplements to boost my immunity and noticed that my skin has started to look amazing and glowing. After reading a bit more it turns out that they are aimed at people who want to slow down ageing as well as boosting immunity. It's actually amazing. I've also tried to boost my mental health by meditating and incorporating yoga into my workout. I find that stress has aged me terribly and as some who is approaching 30, I worry about ageing on a daily basis.  My tips: Drink plenty of water, find the right supplements and try to take life less seriously. I hope this helps.


----------



## toupeemoor (Sep 24, 2020)

have enough sleep, drink lots of water, exercise and eat a healthy balanced diet


----------

